# F1 f2 f3?



## Comfortablynumb (Mar 19, 2016)

I was reading about the Sweet Cheese strain,it says it's F1.Now does F1 mean that it's the first resulting plant after being crossed? I'm gearing up to plant some seeds outdoors and sweet cheese and blue cheese sound like something I'd enjoy.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooops,forgot to include the link for sweet cheese.
http://azarius.net/seedshop/sweet_seeds/sweet-cheese-fast-sweet-seeds-fem/


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2016)

What Are F1, F2 and In Bred Lines (IBL)?

Nowadays, there are many breeds of Marijuana strains. One of the popular kinds of cannabis strain seeds is the F1, F2 and IBL Marijuana. In order to understand everything, we need to breakdown everything into bite size pieces.

In Bred Lines or much popularly known as In Bred Lines, which are well known as Mother to son and daughter to father which has been transfer from generation to generation just to ensure that a stable characteristic of marijuana will be produced. Some famous in bred line includes Northern Lights, Thai and Columbian Gold. When you try breeding and mixing at least two of the cannabis seeds above mentioned you will initially produce F1 or Filial Generation. 

For our in depth understanding, F1 are very consistent and powerful potency since they have strong genetic components rooted from its maiden parents. When you start breeding F1 from other marijuana strains, you will produce F2. When you continue breeding your filial generation, your strain will most likely be exposed to probable unanticipated characteristics. As per our reference, IBL or In Bred Line is homogenous in nature and they are genetically cultivated consistently from seed.
F1, F2 and In Bred Lines
F1, F2 and In Bred Lines

What is a F1, F2, and in bred lines of weed?

Hybrid cannabis strain is created out of two different pare nt strains genetically. For better understanding, when you happen to mix and cross two unlikely IBL cannabis strains for the very first time, you will produce F1 generation and when you cross two F1 breed, it will produce an F2 generation. The method of choosing inbreeds must be consistent and push through until F4 in order to neutralize an unlikely strait that might be produced. We must take note that IBL or In Bred line are naturally homozygous and that is the reason why when you mix two strains of IBL you will more likely produce similar trait. 

F1 are originally steadfast and standardized, since it is rooted from a both strong generation of parents. White Russian and X white widow hybrid are both product of Filial breed generation. Indeed, the F2 generation is more recessive since they are just a product of multiple regeneration of different hybrid of In Bred Lines. There are many smokers who are just growing their own breed of cannabis strains just to enjoy and make their leisure time exciting. But for those who are very dedicated and committed in growing marijuana, this is a serious matter in order to produce a flavorful and rich taste cannabis smoke.

It is highly recommended that you choose the most dependable stores that sell out great kinds of cannabis strains and accurately follow the instructions of breeding IBL to produce filial generation. You would not want to sacrifice the taste and original aroma of your cannabis strain just because of the failed breeding. You need to be consistent with the quality and the original taste even though you have already bred it. There are many cannabis strains that are produced out of regeneration of In Bred Lines and Filial generation. There are many options in the market that we can acquire. It is understandable that many people
- See more at: http://www.maryjanesgarden.com/growing/f1-f2-ibl#sthash.M30fzNjp.dpuf


----------



## kmog (Mar 20, 2016)

F1s made from ibls will show mainly 3 phenotypes. 1 like mom, 1 like dad, and one that's a mix of the two. 

The thing is, these days, breeders are crossing polyhybrids and those are the f1s were seeing released by breeders. Which means the stability is pretty much nil as far as phenotypical expression. I would look into the lineage and see where in the gene pool that strain actually lies. 

If your looking for a uniform strain though, f1s are not the way to go.


----------

